# Help with Kernal Panic?



## lmsmedley (Mar 26, 2016)

Yosemite 10.10.5 Mac 21.5 inche late 2013

Hello all:
Would someone be kind enough to tell me what's going on with this panic report?
Tried Disk Repair, said there were no problems.

MUCH OBLIGED. Thank you.!!!!


*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xffffff8001816df2): Kernel trap at 0x0000000100000001, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x0000000080010033, CR2: 0x0000000100000001, CR3: 0x00000003aedb5045, CR4: 0x00000000001627e0
RAX: 0xffffff8041c4cc00, RBX: 0xffffff8022d12000, RCX: 0x0000000000000001, RDX: 0x7fffffffffffffff
RSP: 0xffffff81eb633b78, RBP: 0xffffff81eb633bc0, RSI: 0x0000000000000002, RDI: 0xffffff8041dff800
R8: 0x00000000000002b6, R9: 0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x0000000000000000, R11: 0xffffff8004dfd960
R12: 0xffffff8001f12f48, R13: 0xffffff8001e29750, R14: 0xffffff8041dff800, R15: 0xffffff8040a11880
RFL: 0x0000000000010282, RIP: 0x0000000100000001, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x0000000100000001, Error code: 0x0000000000000010, Fault CPU: 0x1


Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff81eb633820 : 0xffffff800172ad21
0xffffff81eb6338a0 : 0xffffff8001816df2
0xffffff81eb633a60 : 0xffffff8001833ca3
0xffffff81eb633a80 : 0x100000001
0xffffff81eb633bc0 : 0xffffff7f837b7a68
0xffffff81eb633c00 : 0xffffff7f837c6b95
0xffffff81eb633c30 : 0xffffff7f837b8479
0xffffff81eb633c50 : 0xffffff7f8381d6a8
0xffffff81eb633c70 : 0xffffff7f837b82dc
0xffffff81eb633ca0 : 0xffffff7f837c66a1
0xffffff81eb633d00 : 0xffffff8001cb6631
0xffffff81eb633d50 : 0xffffff8001cfde62
0xffffff81eb633dc0 : 0xffffff80017e17de
0xffffff81eb633e10 : 0xffffff800172ef8c
0xffffff81eb633e40 : 0xffffff80017139f3
0xffffff81eb633e90 : 0xffffff800172429d
0xffffff81eb633f10 : 0xffffff800180231a
0xffffff81eb633fb0 : 0xffffff80018344c6
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2(156.16)[1259B80F-E4C5-3BC9-BED5-65B42289E8 C0]@0xffffff7f8379c000->0xffffff7f8380afff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[05578B0B-C99C-3A87-9F3E-B4746D19CEF4]@0xffffff 7f81f24000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[8922721D-5517-3883-BD3A-57422D0244A0]@0 xffffff7f8287f000
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics(10.0.6)[193BB947-B51B-3D53-817C-34CEE 56B9E0E]@0xffffff7f83819000->0xffffff7f83878fff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOSurface(97.4)[A4AE35B7-0C17-38F2-AD0D-A4C4B40196FB]@0xffffff7 f8270e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[05578B0B-C99C-3A87-9F3E-B4746D19CEF4]@0xffffff 7f81f24000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[8922721D-5517-3883-BD3A-57422D0244A0]@0 xffffff7f8287f000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2(156.16)[1259B80F-E4C5-3BC9-BED5-65B42289E8 C0]@0xffffff7f8379c000


BSD process name corresponding to current thread: com.apple.WebKit


Mac OS version:
14F1605


Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 14.5.0: Tue Sep 1 21:23:09 PDT 2015; root:xnu-2782.50.1~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 06D286E3-A8A1-3BE7-A7EB-EAC6E0C69758
Kernel slide: 0x0000000001400000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8001600000
__HIB text base: 0xffffff8001500000
System model name: iMac14,1 (Mac-031B6874CF7F642A)


System uptime in nanoseconds: 1124508627462
last loaded kext at 12882077028: com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard 176.2 (addr 0xffffff7f839a8000, size 16384)
last unloaded kext at 107830138104: com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIPassThrough 1.0.3 (addr 0xffffff7f82af1000, size 36864)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch 85.3
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC 1.70
com.apple.filesystems.autofs 3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager 4.3.6f3
com.apple.driver.AGPM 110.19.6
com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler 2.2.0d4
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim 1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver 124
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA 272.18.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient 3.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver 272.18.3
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog 1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet 1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP 2.0.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics 10.0.6
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport 4.3.6f3
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X 7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferAzul 10.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU 2.0.7d0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC 1.7.3
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess 1
com.apple.driver.AppleHV 1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking 4.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl 1.2.12
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient 3.7.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub 705.4.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless 1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib 1.0.0
com.apple.BootCache 36
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter 404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.7.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSDXC 1.6.5
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet 10.1.3
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360 930.37.3
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort 3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI 710.4.11
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons 3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC 2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET 1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS 2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC 3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC 1.7
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall 161
com.apple.security.quarantine 3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet 8
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard 176.2
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard 176.2
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver 4.3.6f3
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver 264.6
com.apple.kext.triggers 1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily 11
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib 272.18.3
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib 1.15
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface 97.4
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport 4.3.6f3
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily 4.3.6f3
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin 1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltEDMSink 4.0.3
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl 3.10.25
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2 156.16
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient 705.4.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily 5.9.1d7
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController 272.18.3
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily 272.18.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily 203.3
com.apple.vecLib.kext 1.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI 1.0.12d1
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily 1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC 3.1.9
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport 2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController 1.0.13d1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily 2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice 3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily 1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily 1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily 1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice 3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass 3.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily 3.7.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub 705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite 705.4.9
com.apple.driver.CoreStorage 471.30.1
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter 4.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPOutAdapter 4.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily 4.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter 2.0.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI 3.1.7
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily 4.2.2
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController 1.0.3b3
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family 730.60
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient 1.0.1b8
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily 3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily 2.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily 720.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM 2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily 2.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime 2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily 1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox 300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch 1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore 2
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity 1.0.5
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager 1.0
com.apple.driver.DiskImages 398
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily 2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily 31
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore 28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform 3.1
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily 2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily 1.4
com.apple.kec.Libm 1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto 1.0
com.apple.kec.pthread 1
Model: iMac14,1, BootROM IM141.0118.B12, 4 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.7 GHz, 16 GB, SMC 2.14f24
Graphics: Intel Iris Pro, Intel Iris Pro, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x802C, 0x31364B544631473634485A2D314736453220
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x802C, 0x31364B544631473634485A2D314736453220
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x111), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.166.24.3)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.6f3 16238, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SD0128F, 121.33 GB
Serial ATA Device: APPLE HDD HTS541010A9E662, 1 TB
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
USB Device: Composite Device
USB Device: USB 2.0 Hub [MTT]
USB Device: USB2.0 Multi Card R/W
USB Device: USB 2.0 Hub [MTT]
USB Device: Mass Storage Device
Thunderbolt Bus: iMac, Apple Inc., 23.10


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this happening consistently or did it just happen once?

Did you recently add a USB or Bluetooth Device (Keyboard or Multi Touch pad)?


----------



## lmsmedley (Mar 26, 2016)

Just started about a week ago, happens 4-5 times per day.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you recently add a USB or Bluetooth Device (Keyboard or Multi Touch pad)?


----------



## lmsmedley (Mar 26, 2016)

MartyF81 said:


> Did you recently add a USB or Bluetooth Device (Keyboard or Multi Touch pad)?


I haven't added any, no, but another forum did say it could be related to USB. Thoughts?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would start with removing any devices that are connected by USB Bluetooth and see if the problem goes away. 

If it does go away... you can add back 1 device at a time slowly and see when the problem returns. Once it returns... the most recent device added is likely the culprit.


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kernel panics are basically confusion errors. The OS is getting confused on a process. On rare occasion it can be hardware related but not often. 

If you installed software that was not tested thoroughly with OS X these errors will come up. I would look at the most recent app that you installed. Good Luck!


----------

